# Iron palm



## wingc (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

I am glad because I started wing chun again after many months. The  practitioner that I do the practice and techniques does iron palm  technique and when he defenses with pak sao, my hand.....

my practitioner says that iron palm has 100 lessons. Is anybody here who  has already done 100 lessons, and if someone do, can he see difference  in his power?

I want to do the iron palm technique.......


----------



## Eric_H (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey wingc,

I've done some Iron palm training before. There's not really a fixed number of lessons to it, you just slowly build up power by daily practice and lots of dit da jow. It's been a while since I've done it religiously, as I overtrained it and caused some nerve damage (my hands went numb/weird feeling for a few days). 

My advice is to just listen to your body and take things slowly, if it takes 500 days for you instead of 100 it's not a big deal. Iron body skills aren't a competition. 

As for the benefits, you hit harder. Hands get hurt less. Can break some bricks to impress at parties. That's about it.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Sep 21, 2011)

i have done iron palm training for about 2 months now. My Sifu does it in 3 month lessons then stops for the rest of the year. The problem is you have to do it right and not over due it......

he trained it way to long when he was younger and ended up essing his hand. I started doing it and i can say it does make a difference me to, but im almost finished with my first "section" of iron palm training.....a part of mewants to keep going, but the other part is saying "bad no no".....

Dont over due it, and happy training


----------



## wingc (Sep 22, 2011)

thank you for the advices, yes you hit harder. that's truth because I felt it on my hand. "Can break some bricks to impress at parties"


----------



## David43515 (Sep 22, 2011)

Depending on the medicine you use and the meathod you shouldn`t have any nerve damage. I met GM Gene Chicoine in Ohio and he trained Iron Palm basically every day for roughly 40 years at that point with no injuries, damage, or build up of callus. He was retired at that time and well past 60, and he could still crash through stacks of patio blocks like they were free. Dale Douglous is a member on here I beleive, and he trained with him, Also sells a few different VERY strong dit da jows.

Some jows are just made to heal bruising, and thicken bone, but there are also jows made just for iron palm that work much much better.


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 22, 2011)

I do not see that there is any need for iron palm training in Wing Chun , other than the normal conditioning effect you get from striking the canvas wall bag on a regular basis.


----------



## Judokarl (Sep 22, 2011)

Just like everyone else already said don't rush with the Iron palm training. The whole point of Iron palm is that if you do it correctly you don't injure your hands. That way you can go break patio bricks and then play piano. Make sure you have a firm grasp on you Iron palm training with instructor supervision before you practice on your own.


----------



## Domino (Sep 23, 2011)

I agree with MJM and have friends who messed their hands up from running before they can walk. Get proper advice from your sifu.
Also, the exhibition of it wouldn't be a benefit imo.


----------

